# Vincent NORMAN WOOD (RCD) - 06 Mar 1926 - 16 Feb 2018



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2018)

From the RCD Net....We regret the passing of a long time RCD Association member and loyal supporter of the Regiment.  Many will remember Norm for his support at the Warriors Day Parades at the CNE and his regular visits to the Regiment for Parades and Leliefontein celebrations.  Norm was very active in keeping the history of the Regiment alive.  He will be greatly missed by all who have had the pleasure of knowing him.



> Vincent Norman Wood
> March 06, 1926 - February 16, 2018
> 
> Veteran WWII and the Korean War, served with Royal Canadian Armoured Corps, member of the Royal Canadian Dragoons Association and the Korea Veterans Association of Canada
> Passed away at home on Friday, February 16, 2018 in his 92nd year. Beloved husband of Mildred and the late Dorothea. Dear father of Doug (Carol), Patricia (Paul), Donald (Sriwan) Heather (late Steve) and George (Tracey). Survived by his grandchildren Emily, Malika, Naomi, Arawan, Danny (Jenny), Stephanie, Trinity and great granddaughter Hailey. Also survived by his sister Marg (Keith) and predeceased by siblings Sis, Len, Frank and George. He will be sadly missed his by cousins, nieces, nephews and fondly remembered by his friends. Friends will be received at Ridley Funeral Home, 3080 Lake Shore Blvd. W., at 14th St., 416-259-3705 on Thursday, March 1, 2018 from 2 to 3 p.m. followed by a Memorial Service in the chapel at 3 p.m. Cremation has taken place. In lieu of flowers, donations to a charity of your choice would be appreciated.



http://www.ridleyfuneralhome.com/obituary.aspx?ObitID=2648


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Feb 2018)

Met Norm when I was a young Trooper. He was always a staunch Regimental supporter and for many years acted as the go between of the Regiment and Association.

Godspeed Norm


----------



## Lance Wiebe (18 Feb 2018)

I met Norm for the first time back in the 70's as well, and at one of the RV's.
Genuinely nice guy.
RIP.


----------

